# Looking for female characters stalker-types anime



## whiteskunk (Mar 17, 2010)

Okay I know about these characters:

Mizore from R + V
Matsu from Sekirei
Kodocha
Dita from Vandread

What other ones are there? This is Meaty Competition forum section at the Funimation site.

To see which female character is the number one stalker.


----------



## RailRide (Mar 17, 2010)

Not ranked, but a lengthy list nonetheless:
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/StalkerWithACrush

Careful, you can burn a _lot_ of time on that site.

---PCJ


----------



## whiteskunk (Mar 17, 2010)

RailRide said:


> Not ranked, but a lengthy list nonetheless:
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/StalkerWithACrush
> 
> Careful, you can burn a _lot_ of time on that site.
> ...



I know, I spent time trying to track/stalk down a list. Maybe there is no such list


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Mar 21, 2010)

Matoi Tsunetsuki from Sayonara Zetsubou Sensei..

she is one hell of a stalker..


----------

